# Ripcord or QAP drop away?



## Lucky16 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well before buying one of these I want to consult with some people that have had some use with these rests. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## mattxtshooter1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am shooting a QAD ultra rest hunter and I have not had a problem with it droping to fast or not fast enough like alot people are claiming. I actually am very happy with it, and for as reasonably priced I coudn't be happier. and as far as the ripcord version I have not shot it nor do I know anyone who has, so I cannot comment on how it shoots. .


----------



## ralphy670 (Sep 2, 2006)

I also shoot a Ultra Rest Hunter. So far I love it. It has not given me any problems at all and was easy to tune.


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

I use the QAD Ultra Rest Pro LD. It's a good rest and I think it lives up to QAD's claims.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I Ve Had No Problems With The Ripcord, But It Is The First Year With It We'll See What It Does In The Snow And Cold.


----------



## Hollabaugh (Mar 23, 2005)

*ripcord*

I have had no problems with my ripcord. I have hunted with it for 2 years now. I know alot of people at the bow shop really like there QAP too. I think you would be happy with either.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I have the rip cord and am very pleased with it,Maybe the only differance is that the Ripcord has less parts inside to go wrong then the QAD ? And that is based on looking over the shoulder of a staff worker working on a QAD as I walked by(not much to go on)The ripcord works as good in freezing weather as warm.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

If you shoot a Bowtech Binary cam it may not be the best rest to use. The cables do not travel at the same speed as most bows so it may give you some fletch contact.


----------



## easymoney (Mar 26, 2006)

I have an '06 Alleg and the QAD LD and have zero contact. If fact broadheads fly right with the field points out to fifty. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Qad*

I have a Switchback that I've shot a QAD on for a year and a half, love it no problems at all. I just recently picked up an Allegiance and tried to mout a QAD on that and it doesn't look like the QAD is going to work. If I'm shooting my ACCs the QAD works fine, no vane clearance problems. But when I shoot my GT Ultralights, it doesn't get out of the way fast enough. It spits them out fast enough that even with mini blazers (.4" tall) the rest is still partially up as the vanes are passing over the rest. it doesn't seem to have any problems on the slightly heavier (10.5 gr) arrows. I've heard that the Avalanche works well with the faster Bowtechs. 

All in all its a great rest and I wouldn't shoot anything else on my hunting rig.


----------



## chefcoz (May 1, 2006)

I have both and they are great. No problems what so ever.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I first bought a Ripcord a few months ago for my Tribute and it was shooting great but the cord started to fray apart on me. I also didnt like that the rest comes down at let down so I just bought a QAD Pro and have been shooting it for a few days now and I really like it so far. I am a little concerned about it failing in wet or cold weather being it has so much going on inside. I think they are both good rests.


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

QAD/LD the only way to go. I had it frist on my Tribute and like it so much I had to put it on my Trykon. It made it get tighter groups than my hoyt prone rest that I had before. The QAD/LD was very easy to put on and it works.:wink:


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Viper69 - you won't have any cold weather problems. QAD had a cold weather issue back in 2003 when they first came out with the Ultra Rest. They have that all behind them. All of the new models - Hunter, Pro and the Pro LD should be fine.


----------



## Buckmeister (Dec 19, 2004)

I have both, they are both good.


----------



## ehaiss (Nov 5, 2005)

*Add some more spring to the QAD*

LongDraw, I have heard the QAD may need a slight spring adjustment for bows shooting over 300fps actual (not IBO). I believe you can contact QAD, and they will explain how to do it. I have heard from several people that resolves the problem.

I just replaced my Whisker Biscquit with the QAD Pro LD, and am happy so far. I was concerned the rest would not drop due to the slow let down feature, but have not heard of or had any issues with this. I feel it was very easy to install and adjust. By the way, if you shop around you can find the Pro LD for $89, which is a steel.


----------

